# Review: ThruNite TN36, 3x MK-R



## amaretto (Nov 10, 2014)

-> for submission in the Reviews forum

A short introduction and picture review of the new ThruNite TN36 flashlight (prototype), the new king of lumens (in its size)?





Instead of tailcap clicky + magnetic switch there is only a side switch with integrated status led.





3 CREE MK-R leds in orange peel reflectors, providing smooth and floody beam.









Two versions are available:
- *neutral white tint* (Chromaticity Code 0E4, *4500K*): MKRAWT-00-0000-0B00J20E4（MK-R J2）
- *cool white tint* (Chromaticity Code 051, *6200K*): MKRAWT-00-0000-0B00J4051（MK-R J4）

Revied version is cool white.

Price is $199,95

 Package includes:
▪ TN36 flashlight
▪ holster
▪ spare o-ring
▪ manual


*Specifications:*
based on what David (boss of Thrunite) told me and additional testing:

▪ 3x CREE MK-R led cool or neutral white tint
▪ brightness: 6510 lumens (ANSI)
▪ 22.400 cd
▪ konstant brightness, boost driver with >95% efficiency
▪ overheat protection
▪ voltage range: 10.5 - 17.5V (4* 18650 batteries)
▪ 5 brightness levels (firefly/low/mid/high/turbo) + hidden strobe
▪ sideswitch
▪ discharge protection (~3V) + low power indicator
▪ mode memory (not: firefly/strobe/turbo)
▪ orange peel reflectors
▪ size: 126 x 64/52 mm (l x d head/Body)
▪ weight: 390 g (w.o. batteries)

*Output mode/Runtime: *
- Strobe (6510 lumens /137 minutes)
- Turbo (6510 lumens /119 minutes)
- High (2280 lumens /194 minutes)
- Medium (785 lumens /587minutes)
- Low (116 lumens /54 hrs)
- Moonlight (1.6 lumens /33 days)








can easily tailstand













 




 




 even longer protected cells will fit








 battery tube






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Runtimes*

*full power (max/turbo)*




Within the first 4 minutes brightness level decreases for ~20% (not even visible for human eye but measureable). At 30' first stepdown, at 38' second stepdown. Total runtime on turbo is 40'.


*runtime on high (~2000 lumens)*




Total runtime on high is around 2 h 25' with constant brightness! 5 minutes before the flashlight shuts down low voltage indicator turns from blue to red.



*Comparison* (ceilingbounce, based on ThruNite Lynx, estimated with ~1000 lm):
▪ Lynx --- 100 %
▪ Fenix TK75 --- 290 %
▪ Niwalker MM15 --- 410 %
▪ Fire-Foxes FF4 60W HID --- 600 %
▪ ThruNite TN36 --- 660 %


*no PWM*






*User interface*

• on/off — short press
• firefly — long press from off
• change brightness levels — keep pressing when on (cycling: low, med, high with memory)
• turbo/max — doubleclick when on
• strobe — doubleclick from turbo


*batteries:* You need 4x 18650 batteries (protected or unprotected). Use quality cells which can provide 3 amps. 
*caution:* batteries are loaded in series, use 4 identical batteries, same type, voltage and age!







18650 / TN36 / TN12 (2014) / Lynx / TN31

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 *Niwalker MM15 vs. ThruNite TN36*




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *output:*



 *firefly*


*around ~150 degrees*










ceiling bounce comparison (underexposed)






* Beamshots*
sorry, it was a bit foggy.





































*anim. Gifs:*
















more beamshot comparisons:






















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Summary:*

+ record braking brightness regarding it's size
+ smooth + floody beam
+ constant brightness
+ no flickering
+ instant access to firefly
+ good machining and quality
+ discharge protection
+ overheat protection
+ no disco (hidden strobe)

- no lanyard
- greenish tint in lower modes


----------



## swan (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for your review Amaretto-i like the massive spill and output of this small light-look how it just wipes the floor with the tiny monster 26.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the nice review and good comparison pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Damon (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the review, that's a lot of light. Going to be tough to resist.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 10, 2014)

HOLY COW. From those pics it looks like it has almost too much spill! Potentially blinding the user if it's not held in front of the eyes at all times. Seriously, that beam is nearing 180 degrees. I love that it's available in NW. I don't own any TN lights and some seem to say on CPF that their quality may not be quite to the level of say Fenix or other companies yet, but they do offer a lot of stuff that other companies just don't have. Tint selection is an example of this.

Who needs the sun. We'll just power solar panels with a few of these :naughty:

When is this coming out? I see it's not even shown on their site yet.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for your review. Great pics. and gifs!

I love throwers and most of my lights are modded Throwers,,,,,,,,,,with that said this light is very impressive and amazingly bright!


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 10, 2014)

Magnificent! The lumens race continues for the soda-can lights..


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 11, 2014)

that is freakin awesome. but when is someone guna realise you dont need that much light that close !!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 11, 2014)

Something that could make this design better would be a detachable handle.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 11, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> that is freakin awesome. but when is someone guna realise you dont need that much light that close !!



That is a good point you bring up!! 

I guess that is why I am amazed w/ my modded throwers where peripheral light is sufficient and I can pin point things hundreds of yards away!:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome pics and info amaretto:thumbsup:thanks for sharing,its certainly a light that ticks my boxes as i do love flood lights and find them very useful. Now the question is this or the tm06:thinking: or think *beep* it and get both :laughing:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## kj75 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for this great review! Keep up this good work!


----------



## Jeffg330 (Nov 11, 2014)

Great review amaretto, how warm to the touch on turbo is this thing? Say compared to TM26?


----------



## amaretto (Nov 12, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> Great review amaretto, how warm to the touch on turbo is this thing? Say compared to TM26?


On high (2000 lm) no problem, on turbo it gets very hot, i think hotter than TM26.
The manufacturer told me there is a thermal protection.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 12, 2014)

6000 lumens out of a soda can size light? I don't doubt it gets really really hot. It had better have thermal step down :green:


----------



## amaretto (Nov 12, 2014)

Cool white + neutral white versions will be shipped from china ~end of november.
Holster will be included.


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 12, 2014)

TM11, the soda can light who started it all seems a candle in comparison now. 

Sweet, this would be my Christmas gift for myself.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 12, 2014)

Is this available for pre-order yet?


----------



## amaretto (Nov 13, 2014)

P1X4R said:


> Is this available for pre-order yet?


Yes, but i don't know if there would be additional shipping costs to the us.
Right now there is a group buy in germany (after registration). I will ask Thrunite if shipping outside EU is possible.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Nov 13, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> that is freakin awesome. but when is someone guna realise you dont need that much light that close !!



Quite true, I absolutely have no need for this light. yet I'm almost sure I'm getting it!


----------



## ilovejesuschrist (Nov 15, 2014)

Great review, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Neosec (Nov 16, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> that is freakin awesome. but when is someone guna realise you dont need that much light that close !!



I'm not an LEO but was wondering something like this would be useful for crowd control? Forty guys in riot gear with all shining one of these at a violent crowd... 40 X 6000 = 240,000 lumens.


----------



## tdi10 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just when I was getting excited about the TM06 - this comes along. I guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## druidmars (Nov 25, 2014)

swan said:


> Thanks for your review Amaretto-i like the massive spill and output of this small light-look how it just wipes the floor with the tiny monster 26.



Not just in the lumens race/flood but even in the price! It would be cheaper to buy a new TN36 than a TM26 which has been used.


----------



## CM2010 (Dec 3, 2014)

Good review, could I use AW3400's or Keeppower 3400's?


----------



## amaretto (Dec 3, 2014)

You can use batteries that can handle over 3A current. AW's or Keppower without any problem.


----------



## CM2010 (Dec 3, 2014)

amaretto said:


> You can use batteries that can handle over 3A current. AW's or Keppower without any problem.



Thanks for the reply on both fronts.


----------



## panag (Dec 10, 2014)

very nice review Amaretto very impresive:wave:


----------



## tobrien (Dec 10, 2014)

that's incredible!


----------



## light36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the very nice review , amazing little TN36 !!!!


----------



## Capolini (Dec 24, 2014)

I just want to CONFIRM that this light ACCEPTS Flat Tops?

I saw your one pic. w/ the K'Power IMR 2500mAh batteries in the holder.I am pretty sure they are Flat tops.

Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* :santa:MERRY CHRISTMAS :santa:*


----------



## CM2010 (Dec 24, 2014)

Using keeppower 18650 3400's in mine.


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 24, 2014)

Any USA dealers selling these yet? Goinggear or Illumination Supply?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 24, 2014)

CM2010 said:


> Using keeppower 18650 3400's in mine.


 :santa: Thanks,,,,that is good news as the OP indicated that LONGER cells will work! They were the first ones i was looking at,,,,,thanks for confirming!:santa:


----------



## Capolini (Dec 24, 2014)

P1X4R said:


> Any USA dealers selling these yet? Goinggear or Illumination Supply?


 Craig from Illumns told me they are getting them. Should be soon.


----------



## richbuff (Dec 24, 2014)

P1X4R said:


> Any USA dealers selling these yet? Goinggear or Illumination Supply?


GoingGear told me that there will be no ThruNite TN36 from them, because GoingGear is no longer a Thru Nite dealer. They did apologize for that.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 24, 2014)

richbuff said:


> GoingGear told me that there will be no ThruNite TN36 from them, because GoingGear is no longer a Thru Nite dealer. They did apologize for that.


 No loss,they could never match Illums discounts on any product!


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks for the info guys! :twothumbs


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 27, 2014)

Outstanding review! :thumbsup:

How does the button feels like? Is it recessed? This light does not have a lockout mode, so i wonder how likely
accidental activation could occur?


----------



## SilverSmurf (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice review and pictures ameretto. 

I'm just curious about the 6510 lumens output. That would imply 2170 lm for each LED, compared with the 1769 lm (at a maximum power of 15 W) quoted on Cree's site. Why the discrepancy? Sorry if this is a stupid question... 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## mustang90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks so much for the great comparison shots! The perspective used really allows visible real world differences between the lights. This one is a clear winner.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 31, 2014)

Impressive light and beamshots! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 19, 2015)

Just ordered One from Illumns. He started w/ 10 earlier today. I checked a few hours ago and 2 were left. I got One of them and the other was gone in 15 minutes!! 

Apparently these are hard to get,especially in large quantities due to popularity and production issues,,,,,that is what I heard!

This will be my FIRST real floody light,,a great start and a Flood Monster at that! Besides EDC lights all others I own are modded throwers! This should compliment it well! :twothumbs


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 27, 2015)

Capolini said:


> No loss,they could never match Illums discounts on any product!


wat discount? its $200 just like it is from the factory. and btw the beam shots don't tell the whole story. this light is anything but impressive. looks more like 2000 lumens vs. 6500 lumens. way too floody and I wanted a floody light but this thing is just weak!. its too stubby and very heavy for its size. not impressed at all.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 27, 2015)

HIDSGT said:


> wat discount? its $200 just like it is from the factory. and btw the beam shots don't tell the whole story. this light is anything but impressive. looks more like 2000 lumens vs. 6500 lumens. way too floody and I wanted a floody light but this thing is just weak!. its too stubby and very heavy for its size. not impressed at all.


 What does it[coupon code] matter?! You don't like the light and sold it! 

If you email them they will tell you.

You are just not use to floody lights.They don't seem as bright because they disperse the light much more than throwers.

I love and always will love throwers or something as well balanced as the TK75VN KT a lot more.

Believe me, putting this light against my BST[3500 LUMENS] ....the output difference is very noticeable.


----------



## kolbasz (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the review!

Have someone measured the cd value on high, and meduim?

Thanks!


----------

